# When working solo on a repair or small job



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

What sort of labor saving tricks/techniques do you use?


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

I carry a concrete trowel with me to slide between shingles to separate the adhesive strip. This can speed up a job immensely.


----------

